# KUALA LUMPUR | Tower M | +700m | +2297ft | 145 fl | Prep



## RobertWalpole

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Looks great! But please post sources proving it's real!


----------



## davidwsk

All lots & developments around KLCC are stated in the KLCC Holding Group Official Website. 

--> http://www.klcc.com.my/Precinct/property-showcase.html

Lot L, L1 , M, N (East Gateway) for this thread

Lot K/185 
-->http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604049

Lot 91
-->http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104463727

Lot D1
-->http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618478


Thanks.


----------



## davidwsk

Coming very soon ..

From a little bird...



RosmahM said:


> I heard they are going to demolish/transfer the temporary cark park soon and rebuild with massive mixed development with Zaha Hadid design. It'd be her first project in Malaysia. Since the MRT line 2 will go through here so they have decided to speed up the project because of the tunneling issue.
> 
> It'd be super exciting project.


Old Model 



UjaiDidida said:


> By w.koenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/leftyblog/7009950725/
> 
> ^^ the look of the current building in this model is so realistic..


----------



## KillerZavatar

nazrey said:


> Sunset at Kuala Lumpur by -jipan_2642-


should be demo soon


----------



## davidwsk

Thanks for posting. Yes the temp carpark is under demo now.


----------



## davidwsk

Earlier Rendering



Greg said:


>


----------



## QalzimCity

Urghh.
The bottom part of the proposed design resembles skin desease... I cant even look at those buildings... Urhh..

Nway... 90.storeys is more than the petronas... It will balance up the skyline of this area... Petronas got carigali,fourseasons ,fairmonts n maxis as companies...

This tower will have ilhambaru,troika,citibank,felda n naza with it... Very nice quality i must say... 

Now need to wait tradewind to rise to complete this golden triangle


----------



## FirzDaurens_

^^

I think, it's kinda awesome tho hahaha


----------



## QalzimCity

I like the height... The design can be better, come on its Zaha Hadid's... N 3 identical designs are not my cup of tea... they should be different otherwise the cbd area/skyline will look smaller...

N thousand thanks for the KVMRT 2 project n its tunneling work that forces this development to take off sooner than expected.


----------



## Jan

Posted by realitybites-u:

*The Future Tallest Building in Kuala Lumpur. *

*Tallest tower in Malaysia is coming back to KLCC.*

KLCCÂ’s iconic status is under threat recently with the sprouting of other iconic projects such as KL118, TRX Signature Tower, BBCC Signature Tower and Bandar Malaysia in Klang Valley. This is going to change when the proposed development at Lot L, M, N (Lot 164, 165 and 166) is finalised as *KLCC Property is planning to build the tallest tower in Kuala Lumpur/Malaysia at 145-storey (taller than KL118) with 6-storey retail podium* and access to MRT station.

The proposed development is located at the east side of KLCC, abuts onto Jalan Binjai and the upcoming KLCC East MRT Station is adjacent to the site. Phase 1 of the proposed development will consist of a 6-storey retail podium directly connected to the MRT2 Â– KLCC East Station. Planning for the other phase of the development is still underway but it is understand that the tower will be the highest in KL/ Malaysia. More details to share when available. Stay tune.

http://propsquare.my/2017/05/15/klcc-lot-l-m-and-n-mixed-development-with-tallest-building-in-malaysia/


----------



## davidwsk

Earlier proposal / Master Plan:
(the top-middle tower)

















http://rnldesign.com/w
http://blaichdesign.com


----------



## KL2mnl

am guessing: completion 2025 - 2030


----------



## azey

KL2mnl said:


> am guessing: completion 2025 - 2030


sooner than that probably


----------



## ash7

promulgate said:


> Perhaps another proposal? or new proposal.





I thing this render belong to this tower


----------



## QalzimCity

KL is Dubai twin city... the skyscrapers racing is obvious


----------



## Paolonutini98

QalzimCity said:


> KL is Dubai twin city... the skyscrapers racing is obvious


Yeah hoping the other proposed towers like tradewinds square, bbcc signature tower kl metropolis signature tower, cyberjaya tower, titiwangsa tower under river of live project, bandar Malaysia tower and a few others will materialize .


----------



## XNeo

car park on the right



akif90 said:


> https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5555/30248258564_4c2860ab02_b.jpg


----------



## Paolonutini98

could they fit a twin tower there, maybe a 700m twin this time?


----------



## BeansOnToast

Any update on this project?


----------



## Manneken3000

it will start before that, now the site is full MRT Underground constructions that should last 2 to 3 years. After that the site will be empty and ready to start the construction phase for the tower.
They are not going to leave the site empty for close to 10 years, they need to integrate the design of the MRT underground with the base of the tower.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Manneken3000 said:


> They are not going to leave the site empty for close to 10 years


Plaza Rakyat says hi. Then again, the time that site has been left empty isn't close to 10 years anymore.

There is reason to be hopeful of it not happening _again_, though.


----------



## davidwsk

Start drilling now...




gohdubai said:


> *Biggest drilling machine in the world has now arrived at Lot M KLCC to do the mammoth tasks BG 72
> *
> 
> IMG-20180731-WA0060 by gthofook, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20180731-WA0049 by gthofook, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20180731-WA0046 by gthofook, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20180731-WA0055 by gthofook, on Flickr
> 
> BG72 A by gthofook, on Flickr
> 
> BG 72 B by gthofook, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20180731-WA0048 by gthofook, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20180731-WA0047 by gthofook, on Flickr


----------



## Manneken3000

How deep will piles go here?


----------



## zeeron

^^ what are these pilling for?


----------



## MalimDeMan

zeeron said:


> ^^ what are these pilling for?


Probably MRT2 underground construction if im not mistaken.


----------



## azey

Del


----------



## Manneken3000

zeeron said:


> ^^ what are these pilling for?


a 700+m tower?


----------



## akif90

Typical KL, all supertall close to metro station.


PTT and Four Season - KLCC station for LRT Kelana Jaya Line


TRX - MRT SBK Line TRX station

PNB118 - MRT SBK Line Merdeka station

TM Tower - LRT Kelana Jaya Line Universiti station

Coming soon this megatall with MRT SSP Line KLCC East Gate station


----------



## CxIxMaN

they will build the tower when there is a need for it

not build and leave it empty for years just for show or built halfway like some other supertalls/megatalls


----------



## davidwsk

Deep Piling Completed.



> *Sunway Construction ends JV with Bauer*
> Tan Xue Ying
> theedgemarkets.com
> 
> October 02, 2018 19:41 pm
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 2): Sunway Construction Group Bhd (SunCon) has ended its joint venture (JV) with Bauer (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd to carry out bored piling works and associated ancillary works under Package 2 of a mixed commercial development at Persiaran KLCC here, following completion of the works.
> 
> In a filing with Bursa Malaysia, SunCon said its indirect wholly-owned subsidiary Sunway Geotechnics (M) Sdn Bhd (SunGeo) has signed a letter of termination with Bauer to terminate the SunGeo-Bauer JV.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/sunway-construction-ends-jv-bauer


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.bauforum24.biz


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.bauforum24.biz/


----------



## city of the future

This piling is for the shorter tower, not the megatall


----------



## davidwsk

city of the future said:


> This piling is for the shorter tower, not the megatall


Pls don’t be in denial. Pls read the latest news:

https://www.khl.com/international-construction/record-breaking-project-underway/137012.article


----------



## sepul

davidwsk said:


> Pls don’t be in denial. Pls read the latest news:
> 
> https://www.khl.com/international-construction/record-breaking-project-underway/137012.article


^^

The article doesn’t confirm anything. But it does give an idea of what they’re planning on this site.



> *Record-breaking Project Underway*
> 
> 
> A record-breaking new project to build a five-story shopping centre, *an office tower* and a four-story carpark is to be undertaken by Bauer Malaysia, a subdivision of Bauer Spezialtiefbau, in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> The company has been contracted to carry out diaphragm wall and piling works for the skyscrapers in lot 164, 165 and 166 in the city centre.
> 
> What is said to make this project so special is the sheer depth of the piling operation. Of the 225 piles to be drilled, 137 piles for the tower have a diameter of 2500mm and have been designed to reach depths ranging from 90m up to a maximum depth of 150m.
> 
> The general manager of Bauer Malaysia, Egon Stahl, said, *“These are currently to my knowledge the deepest piles ever made in Malaysia.”*
> 
> The first stage of the process is to carry out a soil investigation to determine the competency of the bedrock, and to determine the pile toe level. Only then can the actual drilling begin, according to Stahl.
> 
> The company claims that the project is a record in three aspects,* “Bauer is doing drilling work for the deepest piles to date,” continued Stahl. “With what is currently Bauer’s largest drilling rig and the world’s longest Kelly bar, it’s a truly unique project.”*
> 
> As well as being a contractor on this project, Bauer is *also involved in the construction of what will be the tallest skyscraper in the world. The Jeddah tower*, under construction in Saudi Arabia, will be over 1km high and will also stand on Bauer made piles.


----------



## QalzimCity

piles deeper than Petronas twins'? something very big is coming


----------



## Urbanlover84

Who knows how deep is the piling for PTT? Then we can roughly estimate the height of this new tower for fun. Lol


----------



## Paolonutini98

Urbanlover84 said:


> Who knows how deep is the piling for PTT? Then we can roughly estimate the height of this new tower for fun. Lol


Does the article say, 90m to 150m?
Pnb118 piles length in comparison is 60m.


----------



## ZZ-II

How tall will the shorter tower be?


----------



## davidwsk

Construction on the plot begins...:cheers:



wongugu said:


> https://pulsenews.co.kr/view.php?year=2019&no=497536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung C&T wins $179 mn shopping complex deal in Malaysia
> 
> South Korea’s Samsung C&T Corp. bagged a $179 million deal to build a shopping complex in Malaysia.
> 
> Samsung C&T said Sunday it received a confirmation from Arah Moden Sdn Bhd., awarding it to lead the project of constructing a six-story shopping complex in the center of Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> The so-called KLCC Lot L and M Podium project is expected to cost about $179 million to build, the company said. It plans to break ground for the project next Monday to complete the construction by October 2022.
> 
> The six-story shopping complex is a part of the Malaysian government’s Kuala Lumpur City Center (KLCC) project to install a multipurpose development area in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia that consists of the world’s tallest twin buildings, a shopping mall, office buildings and hotels.
> 
> The shopping complex to be located in the area will host shopping malls and department stores, as well as a gallery of Malaysian oil and gas company Petronas. It will be connected to a subway station under construction now, and part of the building will be sustained without pillars for atypical structure.
> 
> Samsung C&T successfully completed the building of Dondaemun Design Plaza (DDP), the world’s biggest atypical building in Seoul designed by world renowned architect Zaha Hadid. It also has maintained a close relationship with Klcc (Holdings) Sdn Bhd, parent company of the project owner Arah Moden Sdn Bhd that ordered many construction projects to the Korean firm in Malaysia.
> 
> It has successfully completed various projects such as Petronas Twin Towers and Maxis Tower in the country. Other projects for Star Residences KLCC, UM City, Merdeka PNB 118 and KLCC Lot 91 are also under construction in Malaysia, according to Samsung C&T.






promulgate said:


>





promulgate said:


>


..


----------



## casuario

Very excited for this development!


----------



## davidwsk

promulgate said:


>


..


----------



## CxIxMaN

It's a very good looking mall probably the best looking in Malaysia


----------



## Cerulean

Since it is a podium, how the towers are going to be connected to it?


----------



## citysquared

wow very cool. These types of organic structures are so in vogue now.


----------



## sepul

Reminds me of a whale.


----------



## Hudson11

CTBUH has it listed as U/C already. Can anyone confirm work on the 700m plot? These photos don't give us the best angle and may not be the most up to date.

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/tower-m/33627


----------



## ssoott

Hudson11 said:


> CTBUH has it listed as U/C already.


I doubt it. But sure, I'll check the construction site for info this weekend


----------



## ssoott

Went there today. Didn't see any mention, banner, board, poster, or notification whatsoever, about M Tower or that whale-looking mall/podium. Everything in that construction site belongs to MRT Corp. Although I do saw some piling works that suggesting that they are building for something above ground. I wish I have a drone though...

https://m.imgur.com/a/E9t5qdD


----------



## Hudson11

Much appreciated. Hopefully we'll get news soon.


----------



## Jay

Will this really be 700 meters? That's insane. Does anyone have an updated rendering? It don't see one on the first page


----------



## davidwsk

On Post #35









By Promulgate


----------



## Jay

Wow! Thanks


----------



## A Chicagoan

It doesn't look bad. At least there isn't a height-stealing spire on top.


----------



## Daysra

If that ever gets built I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

davidwsk said:


> On Post #35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Promulgate


WOW! The Petronas as in, PREVIOUS TALLEST BUILDINGS ON EARTH look like ants compared to this behemoth!


----------



## Jay

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> WOW! The Petronas as in, PREVIOUS TALLEST BUILDINGS ON EARTH look like ants compared to this behemoth!


I think it's the angle, they are still much shorter obviously, but not by that much. 

They were also _sort of_ the tallests, even Sears and Taipei 101 would look like a normal skyscraper next to a 2000+ footer though, it's insane they now exist


----------



## Szajkusz

What a beautiful Tower!


----------



## Manneken3000

The site yesterday. 24.09.2019.


----------



## sepul

That awkward moment when to be the tallest building in the country, it needs to be over 700 meters tall.


----------



## Divector

sepul said:


> That awkward moment when to be the tallest building in the country, it needs to be over 700 meters tall.


What's akward about that?


----------



## Urbanlover84

Please build this one. It looks nice.


----------



## sepul

Divector said:


> What's akward about that?


Nah. Nothing really awkward. Just a figure of speech.

Btw while this one seemingly will took some time to materialize, it will make KL skyline look even more imbalanced.
All the new supertalls in KLCC area (3 of them, with a potential another one) + this megatall are all clumped at the east side of the twin towers, while currently there is no supertall planned to the west of the twins.
It would be ideal for the Petronas towers to be the epicenter of the supertall cluster..


----------



## Rimau

Hope another 3 Signature Skyscrapers, Signature Tower @Kampung Baru,Signature [email protected] BBCC,& Signature Tower [email protected] Metropolice still on going!


----------



## SDBryan

Rimau said:


> Hope another 3 Signature Skyscrapers, Signature Tower @Kampung Baru,Signature [email protected] BBCC,& Signature Tower [email protected] Metropolice still on going!


And some fancy skyscrapers, including those based on the cartoon shows. Including Menara Upin & Ipin and Menara Boboi Boy.

These two would be comparable to other fancy megatall skyscrapers of the world, including Sailor Moon Tower, Quake Tower, Half-Life Tower, DOOM Tower, Descent Tower, FreeSpace Tower, Starlancer Tower, etc.


----------



## ssoott

Wat


----------



## SDBryan

ssoott said:


> Wat


Fancy skyscrapers, including those based on the cartoon shows. Including Menara Upin & Ipin and Menara Boboi Boy, which would be comparable to other fancy megatall skyscrapers of the world, including Sailor Moon Tower, Quake Tower, Half-Life Tower, DOOM Tower, Descent Tower, FreeSpace Tower, Starlancer Tower, Call of Duty Tower, etc.


----------



## davidwsk

nazrey said:


> That mosque not iconic enough..be hidden is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit @theaccesscards • https://www.instagram.com/p/Bojh55znITu/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...mber-Jalan-Binjai-Persiaran-KLCC-1-Large.jpeg


..


----------



## hadrinscheck

so sad how the park in front of the petronas towers used to be large kinda like singapore's botanical garden vibe but it keeps getting smaller and smaller. trees chopped down at night. if it gets any smaller itll be a joke. but this is KL development is put before everything. nothing can stand in its way. hopefully some more trees will be planted at the ground level of this.


----------



## azey

hadrinscheck said:


> so sad how the park in front of the petronas towers used to be large kinda like singapore's botanical garden vibe but it keeps getting smaller and smaller. trees chopped down at night. if it gets any smaller itll be a joke. but this is KL development is put before everything. nothing can stand in its way. hopefully some more trees will be planted at the ground level of this.


KL's Taman Tugu(National Monument Park) probably half the size of downtown Singapore,KLCC Park was meant to be an aesthetic park created to enhance the viewing point of Petronas, its totally not comparable to Sg's botanical garden,but more so to KL's botanical garden which is part of the Taman Tugu. KLCC Park owned by Petronas ,so they can do whatever they want to.They can build another Petronas in the middle of the park if they wanted to.


----------



## thanhlong_tt

Is it different from trades winds-square ?


----------



## davidwsk

nazrey said:


> KLCC at night by zumaidi zainuddin, on Flickr


..


----------



## CxIxMaN

Isn't there an oversupply of office space in KL?

Why build this when Plaza Rakyat is still abandon


----------



## lesart

It 's hard to say about the oversupply situation. 

It also goes down to marketing effort, product positioning, and many other factors. It is not just about supply. 

True, in a bigger scheme of things, KL is dangerously oversupplied with office spaces.

BUT, there are also brand new development that performs very well. KL Eco City is well tenanted, the upcoming Pavilion Damansara Height towers (there are 7 of them!!) and office spaces are selling well. The newly opened Menara Equatorial Plaza is also very well tenanted and on its way into 100 % occupancy. 

The thing is, when owner wants to build office tower, it has to come in tandem with solid marketing effort, and they must go out of their way to secure tenant. Surprisingly many office tower owners (and mall owners too) took this for granted. They simply subscribed to the old adage " Built, and they will come".

KLCC Property also says that they are not speculative builder but instead, will only proceed once anchor tenants are secured for their tower so I have faith that the building will be utilised well. They must have had some guarantee before pouring hundreds of millions (if not billions) of RM for these kind of project.


----------



## CxIxMaN

^^ Which I agree should be the way, I don't mind if this tower M will take few years before starting construction

What we don't want is empty skyscrapers because of the "Build it and they will come" worst, you could end up with a stalled construction


----------



## TOGG

Kuala Lumpur is becoming the skyscraper city in South East Asia :cheers:


----------



## QalzimCity

thanhlong_tt said:


> Is it different from trades winds-square ?


Yes, it's different


----------



## Kadzman

CxIxMaN said:


> Isn't there an oversupply of office space in KL?
> 
> Why build this when Plaza Rakyat is still abandon


Over supply of office space mainly comes from the older offices are not up to modern office requirements. Newer Class A offices supply are quite healthy in demand. That leaves the not up to date ones to see less and less occupants.

Anyhow, Plaza Rakyat and this tower are totally different developers, so the question of neglecting one over the other is quite irrelevant. Even so, this tower is slated for construction only in many years to come.


----------



## SDBryan

akif90 said:


> Global warming


Tower M needs to rectify this, and make use of anti-global warming materials.


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXpcz9cpQgO/


----------



## Hudson11

Perhaps Kuala Lumpur will have a monopoly on the megatalls of the 2020s


----------



## PenangLion

Not optimistic given the public backlash on the PNB118 project + there isn't a point to construct one with KL's oversaturation of office space.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Hudson11 said:


> Perhaps Kuala Lumpur will have a monopoly on the megatalls of the 2020s


For megatalls _opening_ in the 2020s, the window is closing quite fast already. Maybe the Saudis will pour enough money into their white elephant project and get Jeddah Tower finished, but otherwise there aren't really many potential Megatalls out there whose project plan has advanced far enough to begin construction by 2025 or so. Existing proposals have mostly been shot down, and there aren't many new proposals these days either. 2030 will come sooner than we think. The PNB118 thread was created in October 2010, and the tower isn't finished yet.


----------



## azey

saw an article that even New York’s billionaires row building are mostly empty , these buildings are merely for vanity rather than function…. Thankfully PNB118 reaching full occupancy with confirmed tenants by PNB and Park Hyatt


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

azey said:


> saw an article that even New York’s billionaires row building are mostly empty , these buildings are merely for vanity rather than function…. Thankfully PNB118 reaching full occupancy with confirmed tenants by PNB and Park Hyatt


Oh, _tenants_ was never the problem on Billionaire's Row. Financially speaking, the buildings are full. It's just that the occupants are never actually present. PNB118 is built for a different use, fortunately, where tenants get little value out of their locales unless there are people in them. That's not the case for residential buildings.


----------



## Focalor

Residential buildings are easier to sell.
Residential buildings can still be built despite the city not creating new economic activities.
That's not the case for commercial or mixed-use buildings.


----------



## KillerZavatar

PenangLion said:


> Not optimistic given the public backlash on the PNB118 project + there isn't a point to construct one with KL's oversaturation of office space.


there was backlash against PNB118?


----------



## CxIxMaN

KillerZavatar said:


> there was backlash against PNB118?


local backlash, you know the usual saying that the money should be spent on welfare etc instead of their "vanity" project


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## NanoRay

It’s under-construction now?


----------



## PenangLion

KillerZavatar said:


> there was backlash against PNB118?


Pretty terrible backlash. 
There has been backlash for nearly a decade even before the project broke ground. 
The recent backlash is mostly aimed at the Prime Minister's presence during the inaugural ceremony about boasting his country's capabilities, which soon after became a subject of controversy over the debacle over the government's response over the recent floods which killed over 50.


----------



## davidwsk

NanoRay said:


> It’s under-construction now?


They are building the base currently, which comprises of some retails and a gallery.


----------



## Kynareth

Empire State Building did not cause hundreds of similarly tall buildings to pop up soon after. Same with Burj Khalifa. Only in the 2010s we saw hundreds of 300-400m buildings being constructed, 80 years after ESB. By that logic, 700-900m buildings may be happening in hundreds 80 years after Burj Khalifa. We are 12 years after, 68 to go. Megatalls are the exception currently, the oddity. And there is no usefulness to such tall buildings really. It's more economical to construct more shorter buildings than a few megatall. And it should be outlawed to buy apartments only to have them and not to live in them.


----------



## Kadzman

Kynareth said:


> Empire State Building did not cause hundreds of similarly tall buildings to pop up soon after. Same with Burj Khalifa. Only in the 2010s we saw hundreds of 300-400m buildings being constructed, 80 years after ESB. By that logic, 700-900m buildings may be happening in hundreds 80 years after Burj Khalifa. We are 12 years after, 68 to go. Megatalls are the exception currently, the oddity. And there is no usefulness to such tall buildings really. It's more economical to construct more shorter buildings than a few megatall. And it should be outlawed to buy apartments only to have them and not to live in them.


It does have some usefulness; to make a statement. To express or convey confidence, power, stability, human resourcefulness etc. It doesn't have to be a megatall. Structures that tower over its surroundings all aspires to the same thing. The pyramids, churches, palaces and even residential homes. So obviously superlative heights do have some usefulness for some, like it or not.

Anyhow, in this case, the tower project is still on the drawing board. There might be height reductions or several shorter towers. Nothing is finalised yet.


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## NanoRay

Only the base can be built? What about the rest of the tower itself?


----------



## RasyidOchmann

As view from Ilham Tower


----------



## toxtethogrady

Focalor said:


> Residential buildings are easier to sell.
> Residential buildings can still be built despite the city not creating new economic activities.
> That's not the case for commercial or mixed-use buildings.


I'm wondering how many of those Billionaires Row units were bought by Russians and now belong to the local government as war-related confiscations...


----------



## RasyidOchmann

Freshly taken just now


----------



## Paolonutini98

My apologies. I thought i was on Malaysian sub forum .


----------



## nazrey

NanoRay said:


> I wonder what’s the mall look like…











KUALA LUMPUR | KLCC Lot L and M Podium | U/C


KUALA LUMPUR | KLCC Lot L and M Podium | 6 fl | U/C Samsung C&T wins $179 mn shopping complex deal in Malaysia 2019.07.08 11:52:28 | 2019.07.08 13:23:10 https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20190707000300320 South Korea’s Samsung C&T Corp. bagged a $179 million deal to build a shopping complex in...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## aiman!

Today - mine


----------



## davidwsk

Source: youtube.com/watch?v=yVyOcmCVmX0


----------



## stropez

This my favourite Supertall under construction


----------



## davidwsk

From the architect:






Mustafa Chehabeddine Presents at ZAK World of Facades in Kuala Lumpur | KPF







www.kpf.com


----------



## azey

Hopefully the super tower would be designed by KPF too…. This looks awesome


----------



## ssoott

I hope Galeri Petronas will be relocated here


----------

